# Solved: Why install Windows 10 in place of Windows 7 ?



## goedel (Aug 9, 2010)

I run Windows 7 Home on my Dell Inspiron 660S. It runs about as well as I expected, except for the need to do rather frequent updates, anti-virus checks and updates, file backups and system imaging (less often), junk file removal, registry light-cleaning, and other housekeeping chores. 

I see no reason to believe that Windows 10 would be less demanding in those regards. Also, I see no other advantage to my use of a computer from Windows 10. Disadvantage might include a need to perform a considerable number of updates to compensate for what Microsoft soon discovers it neglected in the installation release it is now asking me to use. I make that judgment from my installation of Windows 7, when I first acquired my present computer.

The only possible advantage might be that Microsoft will maintain Windows 10 after maintenance for Windows 7 has ceased. Am I right about that? Is that enough of an advantage to go through the bother of installing a new OS, which may not work with all my free internet software that now work very well? What do you think, TSG?


----------



## solaris9123 (Nov 26, 2014)

unless you're the type of person who enjoys playing with new software, there is no advantage.
Windows 7 is stable and will remain so for the next 5 years or so, so if you're happy with that then keep it.

I just did the upgrade from win 7 home and I do like windows 10 , but it is a lot more resource demanding.
it uses a lot more CPU and memory for sure. my fan on my laptop hasn't stopped running since I did the install. lol

honestly, 
if you are happy with 7 then stay on it. there will certainly be many bugs and glitches to overcome in the next few months before 10 can be called stable. It's shinny. it's new. and lots of computer junkies are salivating over it; but aside from that there is no real necessity to upgrade.


----------



## goedel (Aug 9, 2010)

solaris9123: I greatly appreciate your forthright answer. Microsoft's giveaways I do not trust. It is a corporation and not in business to give away its products, unless there is at least as much (if not more) benefit to Microsoft than to its end-use customers. That general knowledge plus past experience with new OS installations made me wary. 
Thank you and TSG.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi, 
I installed Windows 10 yesterday, from Windows 8 but I'm familiar enough with Windows 7. 
Personally, I would suggest waiting for a while, perhaps a month or two, for Microsoft to iron out the bugs.

In terms of software not working, I would actually be inclined to say that's unlikely. When I upgraded most things (mostly free and open source) just keep working exactly as they did before, and I'd expect exceptions to be sorted out in the mean time if you just delay for a bit. (Obviously the advantage of not delaying too long is this free upgrade only lasts a year.) Of course there are a few things which are completely new to Windows 10, and once you get used to them could help things massively. They're small things, but Windows finally has built in support for multiple desktops and a sensible way of organizing windows on the screen. Even if you never use the headline stuff like their completely new web browser and personal assistant, there are subtle ways in which the experience is just a little more natural.


----------



## goedel (Aug 9, 2010)

To all: I have just read, "Don't Spy on Me", August 2nd, 10:15AM, on RT dot com, that Windows 10 has presets that are highly invasive, collecting a wide spectrum of personal data, files, browsing habits, etc. The RT article states that one may turn off these presets and describes how. One must read the terms and conditions immediately after installing Windows 10 and take the appropriate action to protect privacy. Apparently, there is no explicit warning from Microsoft on startup of the new OS. 

That's the sort of behavior I mentioned above: nothing from Microsoft (or from any of our corporate capitalist giants) is free. All is for their earnings.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> The only possible advantage might be that Microsoft will maintain Windows 10 after maintenance for Windows 7 has ceased. Am I right about that?


That's the only advantage that I can think of. Windows 7 SP1 support ends January 2020 and Windows 10 October 2025: Windows lifecycle fact sheet.

Of course, that's just my opinion after sampling Technical and Insider Previews. I like the virtual desktops (but have no current need for them), intensely dislike some changes, and am who-cares on others.


----------



## goedel (Aug 9, 2010)

TerryNet: What do you think of the invasions of privacy reported by RT?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> What do you think of the invasions of privacy reported by RT?


No comment. Haven't seen the article you mentioned. My default action is to disallow that data collection stuff except where I can see an advantage to me (e.g, current location for a Maps or Weather app).


----------



## goedel (Aug 9, 2010)

TerryNet: The link to the article follows. What I find significant and of concern is the report that the end user is not clearly informed by Microsoft of the lack of privacy. It is a pre-set condition, and the end user must take measures to change the pre-sets, once he learns from other sources such as the one that follows of the exposure. It's Microsoft's acting as an NSA agent, collecting mass data without warrant, only in this case there is not, I don't think, a constitutional issue but one of business ethics between a seller and an unwary buyer. I find that reprehensible on Microsoft's part, if the RT article is true on its face.

I am led to wonder, if true, if Microsoft is acting as a private spy for the NSA, much as the telecom companies, AT&T, Verizon, et al. did after 9/11 - a criminal act for which the congress gave them after-the-fact immunity.

http://www.rt.com/usa/311383-windows-opt-out-privacy/


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

OK, that makes Windows 10 sound even worse and more dangerous than I had thought. I'm prepared to use Windows 8.1 at least as long as it is supported (Jan. 2023), will try Windows 10 on my oldest PC (with none of my data nor real usage) and decide later whether to dual boot it on one other PC.


----------



## goedel (Aug 9, 2010)

TerryNet: You may wish to check other sources on this issue. My experience with RT is good, but that's personal. Best!

Closing the thread now!


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't see anything that Microsoft is doing here which Google hasn't been doing for ages. 
That doesn't mean they're private spies for the NSA; indeed we know that Google made a rather pointed and practical gesture to the contrary.

Their stated reasons for raking in all this data is a perfectly sufficient explanation. 
Some of it is for them, as private profit making companies, to target ads.
Some of it is to improve their products; the neural net technology behind Cortana, for example, needs an absolutely massive amount of information to learn from before it gets useful.
Some of it is simply to improve the experience of using their suite of products, such as the syncing technology that makes using Windows on a phone and a tablet and a computer the easier choice.

As for why they're giving away the OS for free, my guess is it's basically a sin offering. They know they dropped the ball so badly with 8 that they no longer expect to coast. They have to sweeten the deal if people are to trust them again.
Of course the fact that both Apple and Google have already put in everyone's mind that "boring" software should be free means Microsoft has to play at least on their terms.


----------



## goedel (Aug 9, 2010)

Google's CEO has been reported as having a record of accommodation to data requests from Uncle Spy, without warrants or court orders. I am wary of Google + and other Google products. If you choose to trust such organizations, that is fine with me.  I do not trust any corporate capitalists, nor do I trust my government. Indeed, the framers of the Constitution did not trust government, and they gave us a Bill of Rights with a 4th amendment to protect our privacy against "unreasonable" searches (without a warrant). Very regrettably, our Bill of Rights has been badly impaired by Presidents GWBush and Obama, as well as congress and SCOTUS. 

According to RT, Microsoft is not explicit about its data collection. Its declaration is in the terms of service, which usually is several pages long and in 8pt font.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

goedel said:


> Google's CEO has been reported as having a record of accommodation to data requests from Uncle Spy, without warrants or court orders. I am wary of Google + and other Google products. If you choose to trust such organizations, that is fine with me.  I do not trust any corporate capitalists, nor do I trust my government. Indeed, the framers of the Constitution did not trust government, and they gave us a Bill of Rights with a 4th amendment to protect our privacy against "unreasonable" searches (without a warrant). Very regrettably, our Bill of Rights has been badly impaired by Presidents GWBush and Obama, as well as congress and SCOTUS.
> 
> According to RT, Microsoft is not explicit about its data collection. Its declaration is in the terms of service, which usually is several pages long and in 8pt font.


Just a reminder, this is a the technical side of the forums and not the Controversial or Random discussion section.

If you want to discuss NSA, spying, Russia Today(RT.com) propaganda, or how you distrust everything in the world then you need to leave this thread and start a new thread in one of the above sections. Further posts will be deleted if not technical or useful in nature.

As for privacy, well get off the internet and move out of the United States if you have so many concerns. Data collection is not new, the internet is based on data collection and many technologies require certain data collection to function or to provide free or low cost services.

Also everyone seems to forget that Microsoft did in fact offer free upgrades to Vista, 7, 8, and 8.1 in the past as well if you had qualifying purchases within a time frame, the Windows 10 program is just an expansion on that and an evolutionary step following others.


----------



## goedel (Aug 9, 2010)

What I posted is technically appropriate. Why? Because, reportedly, Microsoft is not up-front about its data collection. It is not mentioned in its initial invitation to download Windows 10. It is not listed in the general description of what's new in Windows 10 - namely, that it will collect pervasive private data from your computer for Microsoft's purposes. Users need to know this before they subject themselves to continuous reminders and appeals to install Windows 10, which I have experienced. Once I indicated, without any warning from Microsoft about its spying, that I would be interested in the new OS, I could not protect myself from an automatic download except by removing a KBXXXXXXXX update from my update list. I still get messages that the download is coming, but I am hopeful that my having removed the KB, it will not download automatically.

Users should be made aware of what they are exposing themselves to in Windows 10 and of the stealth being employed to obtain their assent. 

I'll not comment on your political suggestions to me, because this is not a political forum.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I just installed Windows 10 and had options to disable many privacy and data collection options, it was the on the Customize screen. I guess it comes down to the ability of users wanting to read the screens and agreements, the options are there. Cortana also has privacy options easily accessible, and there's an entire Privacy icon on the Settings page. You can call it stealth all you want, I call it lazy people not reading or doing research or simply not caring because they already post all their personal stuff on Facebook, Twitter, and other social media sites.

On the other hand I guess I'm just not too concerned if Microsoft, Facebook, Google, etc. know what I do on the internet, I want the things that the cloud offers and use numerous cloud services, synced devices, and voice features so I left most of the settings enabled just as I did on my Google powered phone.


----------



## goedel (Aug 9, 2010)

You are entitled to your trust in whomever you wish and to expose whatever you wish. Some of us value privacy AND the internet. There is no reason why using the internet should demand a willingness to give up privacy, especially unaware. 
In a matter so important as privacy (at least to some of us), our informed consent should be obtained at the outset of an internet relationship, just as it is required in other personal areas of our lives; for example, medical. With whom I correspond, what I write and store on my computer, financial data, etc. are not anyone's business but mine, and Microsoft ought to advise people - even those you might think "lazy" - of its intentions boldly on its first page. 
As for leaving the US, I think there is too much work for citizens who value our Bill of Rights to do. I'll stay here and do my part, thank you!


----------



## Radiorails (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks to the information contained in the Sticky at the top of the page, I decided to cancel my reservation for W10 on my laptop. It is a Sony VAIO (W7 Home) and they say not to upgrade until advised by them. Accordingly I will reconsider W10 on my W7 laptop at a later date.

However, on my newer W8.1 desktop W10 remains under reservation. At least posts on this Forum have alerted me - and many others I am sure - to pitfalls and suggested action after W10 installations.

Incidentally I saw a W10 Microsoft ad on UK tv this evening.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Thread closed.


----------

